
How Boston Removed Snow from Its Streets Throughout History - happyscrappy
http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/2015/01/24/snowtron-and-snowzilla-how-boston-removed-snow-from-its-streets-throughout-history/v8455vpxuBjJ8KmRFDPguK/story.html?p1=Must_Reads_hp
======
jaachan
Boston is roughly at the same latitude as Barcelona, Spain O.o

------
fffernan
Snowzilla. Snowtron. Love it.

